# Lemania Hs9



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

A recent arrival from the UK and a gorgeous watch. Just a few photos now, but I'll say I'm extremely happy with the piece. It runs perfectly and is very attractive


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Later Ron. According to Wesolowski, issued chronographs were rare in WW2. Rather than issue an expensive chrono, the MoD considered it more 'efficient' to issue a WWW plus a stopwatch if the service member had a requirement. I believe this is a 50s/60s piece and judging by the condition it may never have been issued. I need to do more reasearch on when these were issued, just haven't had the time yet.

My first one-button chrono and I like the scheme much better than two buttons.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Exactly. No fuss, no muss! Works perfectly on this one too, with a nice positive feel to the button.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice watch Colin


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's lovely Colin, just simple looks and clear dial get's me every time


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very well done Colin, a big favorite of mine.... When I went to my watchmenders recently he was working on a couple of these, a black one and a white one so I was able to have a hold, very wearable size and such a simple clear legible dial.









He recently gave up his retail shop to work from home and whilst packing up the shop he 'found' one of these in the safe, it had been dropped off for a service 8 ( !! )years earlier and not picked up, 2 days before he left the shop for good, guess what, yep, a man came in and said ''I dont suppose you still have the chrono I dropped off years ago, dont worry I understand if you dont'' Steve charged him what it said on its ticket and off he went happy









Im not really a fan of 'hommage' watches, but it would test my resolve if a good one of this came out  ...Without a crows foot of course 

Good on ya..


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

jasonm said:


> He recently gave up his retail shop to work from home and whilst packing up the shop he 'found' one of these in the safe, it had been dropped off for a service 8 ( !! )years earlier and not picked up, 2 days before he left the shop for good, guess what, yep, a man came in and said ''I dont suppose you still have the chrono I dropped off years ago, dont worry I understand if you dont'' Steve charged him what it said on its ticket and off he went happy


Sounds like a favorite joke of mine about a cobbler, 'cos a friend has a cobbler's shop. Change it to watchmaker and it's just as funny.

A man's father passes away and as he is clearing up the house and all the documents he finds a claim ticket to the local watchmakers, dated 20 years before. He figures "What the heck I'll go and see, it could be Dad's treasured watch".

So off he goes to town and stops at the shop. He says to the watchmaker "You probably have got rid of this by now, but my dad dropped something off 20 years ago and never picked it up".

The watchmaker takes the claim ticket and goes in the back of the shop. He comes out a couple of minutes later and says "It'll be ready Friday".


----------

